# 3D Texteffekt in Inkscape oder CorelDraw



## th23 (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche derzeit einen 3D Effekt für einen Text (genauer nur einen Buchstaben, wie im Anhang) zu erstellen. Dazu möchte ich gerne ein Vektorgrafikprogramm benutzen...bevorzugt Inkscape.

Leider habe ich kein passendes Tutorial gefunden und bin selbst nicht wirklich weitergekommen. Kann mir jemand bei den ersten Schritten helfen? - Ich kann beide Programm bedienen und habe schon mehrfach Grafiken (aber keine komplexen 3D Sachen) erstellt...

Danke für Eure Hilfe,
Thorsten


----------



## MikeVale (24. November 2005)

Tachchen,

Also Inkscape habe ich noch nie gehört... In Corel gibt es die Funktion "Extrudieren", die man auf jedes beliebige Pfadobjekt, also auch auf Schrift anwenden kann. Ist in der Optik dann aber sehr grafisch und wird nicht diesem plastischen Charakter Deiner angehängten Grafik entsprechen, die mit Sicherheit in einem 3D-Prog erstellt wurde...

Grüße, Mike


----------



## th23 (24. November 2005)

Ok, dann erstmal danke für die Info... ich verusche mal mit Corel etwas zu probieren...

Inkscape ist ein OpenSource Verktorgrafikprogramm das momentan wirklich gut in der Entwicklung ist. Konnte schon fast alles für meine neue HP mit Hilfe dieses Programmes machen, ist also vielleicht für den ein oder anderen hier auch einen Blick wert...

Thorsten


----------

